# English VS Western similarities



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing about the differences, that which you've noted so far.
As for similarities, well. the obvious:

Both require a balanced rider, control of the horse via leg and seat and rein,
Both have snaffle bits, and both have curb bits.

The bars of an English saddle tree look practically identical to the bars of a western tree ( a little smaller).


----------

